# You guys seen this one yet?



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey this pic is posted over on ********** and I thought I'd put it out here on this site and see what you all have to say? 

Have you seen it before? Is it real? Anybody got any information on where it happened?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope he had good insurance.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 28, 2009)

Game over and mamma is cutting off the quarter supply. That looks really wierd. I can't deceipher what type of notch was being used.


I had 300 gals of heating oil spilled into my house last October. We are just now getting it back together. I feel sorry for the people who live there. I don't think you can fix that.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Game over and mamma is cutting off the quarter supply. That looks really wierd. I can't deceipher what type of notch was being used.


It don't look like he even notched it.


----------



## Ivan H. (Jan 29, 2009)

well if he wanted to hit the then he did a good job.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2009)

Something like that could very well damaged the foundation.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 29, 2009)

here are a few more


----------



## thejdman04 (Jan 29, 2009)

OUCH:jawdrop:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 29, 2009)

They notched it looks like it twisted about 45 degrees from the notch looks like they cut too far into the holding wood side away from the house. You can see the notch in RFtreemans link.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 29, 2009)

*Honey*

I've decided to sell the boat so you can get the spa you want.

I love you very much.

============

Other than that, He's toast.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 29, 2009)

I guess that puts a new meaning to "tree removal".


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 29, 2009)

JeffL said:


> I guess that puts a new meaning to "tree removal".


I dont think technically its removed:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 29, 2009)

I work in Demolition. This picture reminds me of something that we would do to a house about to be track-hoed to death. However the one thing that makes me think it might be real is: those windows look rather new. If that were to be demo'd I would certainly have removed every window in the house. Who know, hope it is just a hoax picture of a house that was going to be taken down anyways. If not: poor poor guy.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> They notched it looks like it twisted about 45 degrees from the notch looks like they cut too far into the holding wood side away from the house. You can see the notch in RFtreemans link.



I was think the same thing. We don't know what was going on but the notch is now pointed to the house and the limb still on the tree is pointing away. That would mean the limb still on the trunk was over the house during the cut?

Maybe it just fell and what we are seeing is just the shots of the guys cutting it off the stump? maybe the notch we see was made to alleviate spring tension?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> I dont think technically its removed:greenchainsaw:



well, he did say " new meaning" heck, things are changing all around us. Maybe that is how the new generation do it.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> I work in Demolition. This picture reminds me of something that we would do to a house about to be track-hoed to death. However the one thing that makes me think it might be real is: those windows look rather new. If that were to be demo'd I would certainly have removed every window in the house. Who know, hope it is just a hoax picture of a house that was going to be taken down anyways. If not: poor poor guy.



I get that everyonce in awhile. I dropped something like this by request ( not quite as big) on a house under demo. They had a hoe to get it out no problem. Maybe that is what happened. I was surprised how nice the house that they wear tearing down was.


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 29, 2009)

This may give us some insight on how it happened. This was just slightly smaller scale.:jawdrop: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHGIk7y0I4A


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 30, 2009)

*root pull*

The two other photos show a substantial root pull from the deck side. You can see this in the first photo too.

It appears:
1) A small amount hinge wood was left on the side needed for strength to hold the tree as stated earlier.

2) Back-cut was reverse from what it should have been to counter the root pull / tree lean. Regardless of technique, the deck side of the back-cut should have been cut first, wedges established, then cut toward the hinge gingerly.

With regard to Open Face technique here:
The height of the face was short by Open Face standards but does not appear to have had any effect.
The hinge size opposite the lean is unacceptable by everyone's standards.
I would suggest a boring back-cut is less desirable here as it requires a perfect feel for the needed hinge. A standard back-cut gives the faller information on what is needed during the wedge - cut - wedge - cut process near the finish.

========

Only PPE appears to be Ear Muffs.

No rope or cable visible.


----------



## tree md (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy smokes, is that Nosak hiding in the corner of that house???


----------



## TreeBot (Jan 30, 2009)

You guys are only seeing a half empty glass. At least they didn't do any turf damage.


----------



## Labman (Jan 30, 2009)

Right, it may have even got a little fertilizer.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 30, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> This may give us some insight on how it happened. This was just slightly smaller scale.:jawdrop:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHGIk7y0I4A



doggonit-I hate when that happens.
Phil


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 30, 2009)

The thought never crossed my mind that this may have been done on purpose. I'm not a faller, but I was real interested in what you pro's had to say about this.

One of the comments that was funny on that other site was that it was a close call, dang near took out the deck


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like james the narcoleptic tree cutter at work tom trees:jaw drop:


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 30, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> looks like james the narcoleptic tree cutter at work tom trees:jaw drop:



ha. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oCDcTxFUkk


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 30, 2009)

ansehnlich1 said:


> The thought never crossed my mind that this may have been done on purpose. I'm not a faller, but I was real interested in what you pro's had to say about this.
> 
> One of the comments that was funny on that other site was that it was a close call, dang near took out the deck


I think you might be right, looking at the notch cut on the butt end and the stump where the side pulled out it appears that it was cut right for the house.


----------



## pickwood (Jan 30, 2009)

Did I miss that episode of Saws for Hire? First thing I thought of was - Man's thats going to be alot of firewood!


----------



## Ljute (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn! Busted the TV antenna.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 30, 2009)

*never crossed my mind*

*"The thought never crossed my mind that this may have been done on purpose."*

===============

The face was away from where it fell by 90 degrees or so.

They were not trying to hit the house.

It looks like some D- loggers, (at least on that day), stepping into the arborist world.

{They cleaned off the butt log before they dealt with the house. Thinking of the mill first.}

---------------

Does anyone know where this was?


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice deck! I would be drinking a case on it and refecting on the day!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was looking at the pictures on the link, you can zoom in if you click that little magnifying glass in the upper right corner of the picture. Anyway, The pic of that dude standing on the trunk, on the butt end of that tree it clearly looks like wedges were used, up there toward the top eh?

I don't know where this was, it'd be nice to know though, sheesh, what a DROP!!!


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 31, 2009)

*Wedges*

Those marks that appear to be made by wedges.........

They're angled toward the house a bit, when the tree was still standing.

Not directly from the back or better yet angled from the deck side lifting away from the deck. Not toward it.

==============

Wedges are there to change the lean of the tree.

So if the faller ........................


----------



## GutDeer (Feb 5, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> They notched it looks like it twisted about 45 degrees from the notch looks like they cut too far into the holding wood side away from the house. You can see the notch in RFtreemans link.



t looks like to small of a notch for such a big tree


----------



## VATreeMonkey (Feb 8, 2009)

Terrible work for sure haha.

A few weeks ago a guy asked me to drop a tree right on the garage cause he was "going to replace it anyway" and wanted to save time on the demolition. I said "No thanks, we don't do that kind of work..." Insurance claim anyone?


----------



## Raymond (Feb 9, 2009)

*Holly SH!T*

I bet the fly by nights loaded up and bailed. Customer probably took the pic. 
That's what you get sometimes when you try to save a few bucks.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 9, 2009)

If that was leaning over the house, they sawed up the wrong corner. Notice the big tag of wood on the left hand side. The right hand side was sawn off. Should have been the other way around.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 9, 2009)

*notch*

*"it looks like to small of a notch for such a big tree."*

==============

An advantage a deeper notch can have on a tree being dropped 90 degrees to its lean is that a larger face provides a better release in the desired direction of fall than a shallower one.

You're moving more wood, (weight), on the side of the fulcrum that you want the tree to go. 

A taller face, open face, had no bearing on this event. You can see how the root pulled. That had to happen way before even a short face would have closed.

I think a deeper notch would have helped but they still needed to utilize ropes and cut / wedge the back-cut properly.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 9, 2009)

*After looking at the pic again*

It looks like the first and only cut was the bottom of a deep (to deep) notch. And the tree went the wrong way, trying to bring up the root system on the backside.

Trees like that needs a deep notch..but obviously not too deep.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 9, 2009)

Wrong side cut off...


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 9, 2009)

*Wrong side cut off*

*"If that was leaning over the house, they sawed up the wrong corner. Notice the big tag of wood on the left hand side. The right hand side was sawn off. Should have been the other way around."*

Yes


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 9, 2009)

Demo job or not, it is now.


----------



## ccrider2240 (Feb 9, 2009)

*james is funny*

Reminds me of some of the guys i use to work with, in west TN. that dudes got a death wish,,,, dont know what the heck is going on with the demoed house,,, nice stick of wood though!


----------



## teamtree (Feb 11, 2009)

looks like it was meant to do that but it could have spun 180 degrees....I should take that out to show customers when you give a price of $1,200 to bring a big tree like that down piece by piece

interested pic to say the least


----------



## sloth9669 (Feb 11, 2009)

*problem*

what is everyones problem.....the tree is on the ground....thats what you cut em for to get em on the ground. As far as i can see he did his job.:monkey:


lil paint some caulking and a tarp with a tail light guarantee and you call it a day


----------



## sloth9669 (Feb 11, 2009)

*twist*

other pics look like the tree twisted. started in on one side and before the back cut was dont looks like it turned on em....bad day right there.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 12, 2009)

*Dog and pony show*

*"I should take that out to show customers when you give a price of $1,200 to bring a big tree like that down piece by piece."*

=============

Have a brochure that shows a few of those type of photos.
A bunch of pics of employees touting their PPE.
A list of Certified arborists on board.

Then make a verbal disclaimer about Saw 4 Hire.

==============

However: you may want to have a second brochure that doesn't show any pics like this deck remodel. There are some folks that might just go into a full scale panic and determine that they'll never have anything cut on their property with that kind of visual.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 12, 2009)

The wrong side was cut....


----------



## trost66 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it was a demo. You just couldn't be that stupid. The side by the house looked like the only side left holding. Plus the tree didn't look really tall. Like they cut the top out first


----------



## trost66 (Mar 2, 2009)

Plus with the X painted on it. We have taken down alot of trees on property that were going to get demoed and they usually just marked all the ones they want out to make the demo easier


----------



## spankrz (Mar 2, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Game over and mamma is cutting off the quarter supply. That looks really wierd. I can't deceipher what type of notch was being used.
> 
> 
> I had 300 gals of heating oil spilled into my house last October. We are just now getting it back together. I feel sorry for the people who live there. I don't think you can fix that.



that's probably the problem lol.... no technique, just stuck a saw in it and hoped for the best...


----------

